# Update on my tetra with spots and swelling



## villandra (Nov 9, 2008)

I have an update on the status of my flame tetra with the abdominal spots. New photos are the first four here. I did take the fish out of the tank to photograph but they all came out blurry.

Fish skin spots pictures from friends & fun photos on webshots

In addition to the spots - on something under the skin, not on the skin, which is not broken, the tetra now has swelling and spreading of teh spot on its lower right abdomen. It seems to be getting worse rapidly. Tetra still acts normal. 

I specifically need to know whether this tetra needs an anti parasitic, needs an antibiotic, or has cancer and needs to be put down. 

I do not need to know anything else different.

If you can't contribute anything to what to do for the fish but carry on about my tank, please do not bother. You're just taking up my time and energy and the fish needs treatment, not arguments and not its water adjusted. I could have been treating this fish by now, and all you're doing is carrying on about my tank conditions!

Whoever on whichever forum carried on about browning spots and intestinal parasites, you may be right - though noone else so far has any clue what you're talking about. Please point me to some ifnormation, and none of my books on fish health have anything like it.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

It looks like black spot disease to me. Check out the information on this website, see if it sounds familiar. It is caused by a parasite.

PROVET HEALTHCARE INFORMATION - Spots on Fish


If so, your LFS will have treatments specifically for this.


----------

